
Math Limericks - sohkamyung
https://www.futilitycloset.com/2017/04/29/math-limericks/
======
evincarofautumn
I thought I’d try my hand at a small collection for Hindley–Milner.

    
    
        [Var]
        When given a var’iable X
        that’s already in the context
        with some type called T
        then obviously
        that T is the type of that X.
    
        [App]
        Encountering two terms abreast
        where the former’s a function, you test
        that the function can take
        what the argument makes;
        its result gives the type of the rest.
    
        [Abs]
        The term “lambda from X to E”
        infers as the type A to B
        if the context, extended
        with X represented
        as A, says E typechecks as B.
    
        [Let]
        The type that is lastly inferred
        when a term’s bound with “let” to a word
        —and the body can cope
        with that name bound in scope—
        is the type that the body incurred.
    
        [Inst]
        If you don’t find it too esoteric
        and you happen to have some barbaric
        too-general expression
        then at your discretion
        you can choose a type that’s less generic.
    
        [Gen]
        If the type of a term could abide
        any type that a user supplied,
        and the name occurs not
        free in context, you’ve got
        a type var that’s forall-quantified.
    

The meter could stand some improvement, but nobody expects limericks to be
perfect.

------
nathannecro
A favorite of mine:

    
    
      There once was a young lady named bright
      Whose speed was much faster than light
      She set out one day
      In a relative way
      And returned on the previous night.

~~~
sohkamyung
One of my favourites too, although it's related more to relativity than to
maths.

